# Desperate for that nasty pinch/squeal sound



## Hamish (Feb 27, 2015)

2012 MIM Tele: 4 year player. What's the secret to that nasty squeal the pro's get for that split second when they bend? I want to be able to get that sound. Not working for me yet. Need help>

Is it a mini boost? Am I not playing loudly enough?

How could I attend a guitar forum event & B U Y A ROUND OF BEER if I'm the only player who can't get at least one nasty squeal out of a Tele?


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Are you talking about pinch harmonics?

Pinch harmonic - Wikipedia


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

let the edge of your thumb just barely clip the string just after the pick strikes it. try to do it about half way between the fretted note and the bridge saddle. I tried for years to get that sound until someone finally showed me.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Yeah, you're talking about a pinch harmonic. You'll have to buy something called a pick of destiny from eBay (about $5). That's the only way to do them.


----------



## Hamish (Feb 27, 2015)

Nasty pinch squeal sound - continued. This is probably a "duh" question, but is the pinch squeal only available at the harmonic, or also on the other notes?


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

Hamish said:


> Nasty pinch squeal sound - continued. This is probably a "duh" question, but is the pinch squeal only available at the harmonic, or also on the other notes?


They are artificial harmonics and can be played at any fret. My favorite example of them is Greg Keelor's solo on 5 Days in May.


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2017)




----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

Looks like JustinGuitars does a great job explaining them. Every guitar and pickups combo is going to have a slightly different "sweet spot".....typically just behind the or in front of the pickup being used, depending on the guitar of course. Once you have the thumb/pick hand pinch technique going, it'll be easy peesy to find your guitars sweet spot(s). There are a couple of different spots usually. Certain string at certain frets (eg: D string at 7th fret), are much easier to get to as well. If you're just beginning this stuff, pay attention to the 5th, 7th, and 12th frets the most at the start and expand from there. Just my opinion of course. Because that's the way I figured it out back in the 80's. When we didn't have these fancy Forums and youtube lessons to get a quick answer....


----------



## hextall2772 (Apr 18, 2016)

Not easy to do with single coil pickups. Usually a bridge humbucker provides the best response to pick up the pinch harmonics.

I also find they sound better at the natural harmonic position, but can be done anywhere.

This was a couple of tips that helped me learn.


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## BGood (Feb 20, 2015)

hextall2772 said:


> Not easy to do with single coil pickups.


Wrong, P90's are overflowing with pinched harmonics.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

BGood said:


> Wrong, P90's are overflowing with pinched harmonics.


I have no issues making my Fender Broadcaster bridge pickup screech either. Nor did Dave Gilmour with his Strat. BFG recorded La Grange on a Strat as well.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

Yeah...I was squealing away on my CVC just the other day with the stock pups. No issues there.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Not sure about fretless instruments but im confident any fretted stringed instrument can achieve pinch harmonics.


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

Easier for some. Harder for others. Everyone's thumb, fingers, hand, wrist, elbow and shoulder are different. Try holding the pick differently. Try holding the guitar differently. Try... um... just keep trying, you will get it! 

At this this time, I rarely even attempt them. I don't have a lot of meat on the side of my thumb, and half my material requires finger picking (with a huge thumbnail which is great for picking, but it really seems to get in the way of pinching -- I have to grip the pick almost back to the knuckle and push my wrist inward while angling my hand out. Too much work for me). 

But, a "real" guitar guitar player needs to master it for sure.

So if you're having more trouble than your buddy, don't worry. Maybe just "luck of the draw". Still fun.


----------



## Hammerhands (Dec 19, 2016)

I've been fooling around doing harmonics and something like pinch harmonics by putting the side of my thumb of my picking hand on the string while I fingerpick.

Also, you can hold a phantom pick between your thumb and one of your fingers, use your fingernail as a pick, catch the string with the flesh of the finger, which you can spread out a bit with the thumb, or the side of the thumb, which you can spread out with the finger.


----------



## BGood (Feb 20, 2015)

Hammerhands said:


> Also, you can hold a phantom pick ...


What is so special about a Phantom pick ?


----------



## Hammerhands (Dec 19, 2016)

It doesn't exist.


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2017)




----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

Hammerhands said:


> I've been fooling around doing harmonics and something like pinch harmonics by putting the side of my thumb of my picking hand on the string while I fingerpick.
> 
> Also, you can hold a phantom pick between your thumb and one of your fingers, use your fingernail as a pick, catch the string with the flesh of the finger, which you can spread out a bit with the thumb, or the side of the thumb, which you can spread out with the finger.


I am gonna try that. Thanks!


----------



## Hammerhands (Dec 19, 2016)

laristotle said:


>


Same brand, different product.


----------



## BGood (Feb 20, 2015)

laristotle said:


>


Yeah, what about it ? All I see is a plain black pick.


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2017)

Hammerhands said:


> It *doesn't *exist*.*





laristotle said:


>





BGood said:


> All I see is a plain black pick.


So do I. 
I just found something that doesn't exist.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

I'm one of those lucky enough that pinch harmonics come easily (even if I can't play worth crap). To the point of having to pay attention to not do it way too much. I think a good hard pick is important, Tortex green works for me. Billy Gibbons apparently uses a peso. He talks a bit about pinch here:
Dear Guitar Hero: ZZ Top's Billy Gibbons Talks Pinch Harmonics, Gear, Setup, Strings and More


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

Yeah, Billy is good. Anyone ever see Mark Knopfler pinch?


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

KapnKrunch said:


> Yeah, Billy is good. Anyone ever see Mark Knopfler pinch?


Another good one. Also, Roy Buchanan and EVH.


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2017)

Dunlop Jazz III red picks will make you squeal like a pig.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Dimebag Darrell was the best I ever saw or heard. He could get them to scream like crazy. Mind you, the amount of gain he used (significantly more than anyone else mentioned) had a lot to do with that. But he'd hit a PH and then send it to the moon with his whammy and then drop it into hell with his vibrato arm. What a guy. RIP, Dime.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

KapnKrunch said:


> Yeah, Billy is good. Anyone ever see Mark Knopfler pinch?


Yup. I've been trying to master that skill for a few years. Pinch harmonics are the main reason I went back to using a flat pick/hybrid style instead of finger picking.


----------

